# My two puppies



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

These are my two LGD pups. They are purebred Great Pyrenees. They were born Aug. 8th. We went to Arkansas and got them. They are full sisters to.

This is Haylee.









This is Bailee.

















Haylee is behind Bailee.









The pups playing.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Very cute faces!!!


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Congrats! They're cute.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

they are so cute!!!


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

They're really pretty!


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

They are pretty!! I just love pyr faces


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

They are beautiful.


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks


----------

